# Early NY Tugs Wautuppa and sisters



## Nederlander (Jan 21, 2010)

I am trying to find any do***entation on some of the early steam tugs out of pier 5 such as Wautuppa, 1906. Photos, plans, drawings, links, addresses or any information at all is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

There is a Thomas Edison film starting at Pier 5 on the East River going down to the Brooklyn Bridge. The film was made in 1903 and shows lot of tugs and piers in the area. The film is a little bit fast to get any information but you can download it and capture the frames. The web site goes in more detail of what the film shows. And there are other films of the waterfront and work boats. 

http://memory.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query...rk++State+--New+York+))[email protected](COLLID+newyork))


----------

